# Love you guys!



## NikiVicious (Oct 2, 2008)

I am so greatful I found these forums and the support system that is so strong here!!!! It is so nice to be able to share opinions and ideas with people in similar situations while still getting an outsiders perspective. The forum supporters are awesome as well as most of the members I have conversed with! 

CHEERS TO YOU ALL!!! 

Johnny Cash - Walk The Line


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you NV. Most all of us have stumbled in here looking for answers or support. There is a great bunch of folks here and some great advice and caring. I too am thankful for TAM. :smthumbup:


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

You know, everytime I hear something like that I know that my time here is well spent.

draconis


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I am grateful for all of the members like you willing to share their stories with us all. I love to hear the different perspectives from the various responses.  I have read several great ideas in here that I have applied to my own life.


----------

